# Bring back coloured Macs



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Notice that every Apple product is either monotone white or titanium? Beautiful in their own right (I am using an "Ice-Book as I write), but isn't this the next evolution...or rendition of beige machines?

Although I initially felt the first-gen and subsequent iMac colours a little goofy, having a lab of these multi-coloured machines in a school was simply breathtaking, not to mention attention getting. Kids loved using these machines and would sometimes argue (peacefully) as to what "colour" of iMac they would use today.

Funny times.

The new gen of Macs have brought back monotony - and elegance to the next phase of machinery. The predominant car colour is silver, fashions are devoid of colour - embracing monotone cold colours (well...maybe I'm wrong in this latter statement).

I do miss the colour in computers. Trend setting for sure albeit short lived.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

At least VW keeps being inventive in the colour schemes.
Inventory was a nightmare with multi-coloured Macs.
I noticed the PC guys are big into neon lights and Ultraviolet reflecting fans.









  The computer from hell- how'd you'd like a lab full of these


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

The trouble with having multi-coloured products is that they create all kinds of inventory problems. People in the car industry know only too well about this and how frustrating it can be for sellers and buyers. Consider what happens if Apple makes the iBook available in two colours: red and green. You can't assume that each colour will be equally popular. Apple could wind up with all kinds of backorders on a red model, while green model with the same specs sits on the shelf. Worse still, in the computer business, inventories have to be cleared quickly since products reach their end of life in a relatively short span of time. 

Having said that, there's no denying the appeal of being able to personalize your computer to your favourite colour. I think the best way to achieve this is to include a way that people can easily modify or customize their machine, something like what you can do with cellphone covers.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Well they could make detachable face plates or palm rests. Sell these seperately from the computer itself and have no inventory problems.


----------



## jo42 (Jul 21, 2003)

There is always a shelf of spray paint cans at Canadian Tire...


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Hum. I never thought about the cell phone faceplate feature ported to the Mac computer line. Interesting.

Although it would have been a lot easier with the Classic machine line (i.e. PowerMac 6100 series to 9500). My students and I removed all the bezels from those machines and had fund painting them wild colours. We then used a car paint glaze to prevent the paint from scratching like in the link below. Fun!

http://applefritter.com/hacks/classroom/index.html


----------



## sniper (Mar 9, 2002)

> Well they could make detachable face plates


hmm, that's an interesting idea... oh wait,
www.macskinz.com


----------

